# H I T training



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

I am really intrested in trying hit/yates style training programs . Can any1 post some example or direct me to some where , where i can view them.

Cheers


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

too many mate. Google it.

Put briefly, compound execises mainly. 3 - 5 exercises per body part hitting each part every 6 - 12 days.

Warm up then culminate at 1 high intensity set and yer done!! If you can do more then your not doing it right!!


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

DrDarden.com is a pretty good site on HIT training. I've got his book, which basically teaches what Arthur Jones recommends. An all body program 2-3 times a week. Only one set to failure on each exercise, 10-12 exercises a session. Repetitions made relatively slow, 2 seconds positive 4 seconds negative.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Take a look at my friend John Hodgson's new site

www.john-hodgson.com

He trains using HIT & is a friend of Dorian. HIT works for me & everyone I have trained, although it's always wise to change stimulus from time to time regardless of the method you choose.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

or google Mike Mentzer


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Nine Pak you are right. The HIT principal is amazing despite me being critical to begin with.

Unless you can correct me, I have no reason why you cannot apply the same principal (1 set to failure) to a higher rep range in an effort to break down different twitch fibres?

I intend to try this once in a while.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

some good books for this - ive read and they are worth getting

1)dorian yates a warriors story

2)mike mentzer-the wisdom of

these are good it would be nice to have a book review section on the site and we could refer new guys to gen up on the info they want


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

leeston said:


> Nine Pak you are right. The HIT principal is amazing despite me being critical to begin with.
> 
> Unless you can correct me, I have no reason why you cannot apply the same principal (1 set to failure) to a higher rep range in an effort to break down different twitch fibres?
> 
> I intend to try this once in a while.


Any change in variables will elicit a response of some kind. I am currently running a brief period of training (2-3 weeks max) where I use cumulative fatigue by doing 3-4 sets in rapid succession with the same weight, about 20 seconds between sets. Using this technique, I hit failure on the last set with a weight that is laughably light. It's not going to get any noticeable growth, but it is good for stretching the fascia tissue as I get a stupendous pump, which will aid in new growth when I go back to my traditional S.H.I.T (super high intensity training) methods.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I train using Hit methods. I can honestly say that nothing works better i have tried volume and its a non starter for me.

Nine pack is there chance of posting up a general weeks training for you with exercises and sets? Please


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

hit is by far best system i have followed. this is my routine the are warm up sets i do just as many as i need to get the feel for the exercise then one set to failure. This is based on me though and my needs exercise wise.

Chest and biceps

incline dumbell press

incline smith machine press

incline cable flys

hammer strengh chest press

cable crossovers

straight bar curls

preacher curls

incline dumbell curls

Legs

leg extensions

squat

leg press

hack squat

leg extensions

stiff legged deadlift

lying leg curl

seated leg curls

seated calve raises

toe press

back and traps

pulldown machine

bent rows

chins

close grip cable rows

deadlift

hyper extensions

dumbell shrug

barbell shrug

crunch

leg raises

delts and triceps

hammer strengh shoulder press

seated side lat raises

cable lat raises

rev pec deck

skull krushers

weighted dips

pushdowns

wrist curls

rev wrist curls

As said above this is kinda tailored for my needs but most will follow a similar princible just different exercises.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

bro thats alot of excercises , do u actually gain off that ?

I was thinking something like :

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

* Incline press - warm-up sets, 1 work set

* Flat flyes - 1 work set

* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lateral flyes - 1 work set

* Rear delt machine - 1 work set

* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Wed - Quads, Hams, Calves

* Squats - warm-ups, 1 work set

* Leg press - work set

* Leg extension - work set

* Leg curl - warm-up, work set

* Stiff leg deadlift - work set

* Standing calf raise - work set

Fri - Abs, Back, Bis

* Rope crunches - warm up, work set

* Lat pull down - warm-ups, work set

* Deadlift - warm-up, work set

* Bent-over rows - work set

* Shrugs - work set

* Standing BB curls - warm up, work set

* Concentration curl - work set

Any 1 else got any H I T sample workouts ???


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been but feelin overtrained on it been doing similar routine for last couple of years and its served me well. Have decided to give the mentzer consolidation routine a go but slightly modified it as i think mine will cause less of an over lab. Routine is

workout 1

pulldown machine 1 set to failure 1 rest pause set and 1 static hold for 20 secs

incline smith machine press 1 set to failure 1 rest pause and static hold for 20secs

machine shoulder press 1 set to failure 1 rest pause and static hold for 20 secs

crunch

rest 4 days

workout 2

leg press 1 set to failre 1 rest pause and static hold 20 secs

stiff legged deads 1 set to failure 1 rest pause static hold 20 secs

calve raises 1 set to failure 1 rest pause set 1 static hold 20 secs

rest 4 days repeat. i can reccomend heavy duty 2 by mike mentzer and the wisdom of mike mentzer for books on the subject.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tiptoe said:


> hit is by far best system i have followed. this is my routine the are warm up sets i do just as many as i need to get the feel for the exercise then one set to failure. This is based on me though and my needs exercise wise.
> 
> Chest and biceps
> 
> ...


IMO there is far too much there to consider it a HIT routine, lots of exercises that are just not worth the drain on your recovery, like inc cable flyes for example.

I'd be dead after a week if I tried to do all that, and I cant imagine how you manage to have a productive deadlift session after doing all that lat work?

My back WO is

Dead lifts

Chins

I max set of each, sometimes with a drop set on the chins, (just drop the weight from around my waist and rep out to failure with body weight).

Are you getting stronger on every exercise in that lot?

If not, it is not working as it should be.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I had been but progress has stalled lately which is why i've switched to the other routine i posted after to allow more recovery.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nytol said:


> My back WO is
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> Chins


Snap!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

You seem to me a very intelligent individual Bulldozer,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love HIT principle training, works killer and takes less time.

I have spent the least time ever in the gym making the best gains.

Idea is to get in, get out and recover.

It is all about the bodies adaptive responce to training using recovery after failure.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Try this (from Bodybuilding.com):

The Workout

Note: Do a short warmup set before each exercise with approximately 50% of the weight you will use for the main working set. Do about 4 - 6 reps with this lighter weight, just enough to get warmed up.

Squats 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Leg Extensions 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Leg Curls 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Dumbbell Pullovers 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Barbell Overhead Shoulder Press 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Seated Rows 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Bench Press 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Barbell Bicep Curls 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Tricep Extensions 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Weighted Pullups 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Weighted Dips 1 X 8 - 10 reps

Standing Calf Raises 1 X 8 - 12 reps

Abs - 1 X 10 - 15 reps

The workout should last no longer than 45 minutes! Plan your rest between sets accordingly so that you finish in this time period. Studies have shown that after 47 minutes of intense weight training, your cortisol levels shoot up. This means that the longer you workout AFTER 47 minutes, the LESS results you will get and the more likely you will overtrain. So get in the gym, lift hard, stay focused, and get out.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Direct link to the full article:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tiptoe said:


> I had been but progress has stalled lately which is why i've switched to the other routine i posted after to allow more recovery.


Like your routine! very similar to me at present;

Nautlius pullover to failure pre-ex with naut pulldowns to failure superslow neg, then static hold to failure

naut chest press, to failure, forced neg rep

naut leg press, iso-laterally approx 12 reps = 2 mins tul.to failure forced reps.

Naut seated dip to failure.

above one set each minimal rest, rep cadence 3/4 traning time approx 18 mins

I was doing this twice weekly have now cut back to every 6/7 days

try training legs last (or 2nd last) if i train them first im finished! 

Sometimes ill alternate with a deadlift/ neg dips/neg chins routine.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

anabolic lion said:


> I am really intrested in trying hit/yates style training programs . Can any1 post some example or direct me to some where , where i can view them.
> 
> Cheers


google bodybyscience its the culmination, and essence of mentzer/jones.you can watch big todd w/o on you tube, his routine is very similar to mine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

essexboy said:


> google bodybyscience its the culmination, and essence of mentzer/jones.you can watch big todd w/o on you tube, his routine is very similar to mine.


That would be the Mentzer brothers and Aurthor Jones (nautalis inventer)?

If so I am a bit interested, both of those guys are cutting edge in their day.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hackskii said:


> That would be the Mentzer brothers and Aurthor Jones (nautalis inventer)?
> 
> If so I am a bit interested, both of those guys are cutting edge in their day.[/quotethere ya go scott


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I train HIT and have done for 20 years I've been using the body by science program (that essex boy refers too) for the past few months here is my present routine:

Workout 1: * 1 set 4-6 reps or TUL 80-120 seconds using a 10/10 cadence*

Hammer Strength machine Dips

Hammer Strength Rows as above

Seated Leverage Machine Shoulder Press as above

Hammer Strength Supinated Pulldowns

Lying Leg Curl

Incline Leg Press all as above

workout takes approx 15-20 mins tops

Workout 2 (3-5 days later)

Hip Adduction

Hip Abduction

Leg Ext

Standing Leg Curl

Toe Press

Chest Fly

Lateral Raise

Rear Delts/Torso Row

Bicep Curl

Tricep Pushdowns

Here are some links

www.drdarden.com

www.bodybyscience.com

www.teamHITonline.com (of which I am a founding member) see my avatar

www.ulitmate-exercise.com

www.seriousstrength.com


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Have a listen to this its by my good friend, Natural Mr Universe Compeitor and other Team HIT member Josh Trentine:

:: Fast Gains Using High Intensity Super Slow Movements :: Guest: Joshua Trentine :: Is it possible to train an hour a week and make massive muscular gains? From Arthur Jones to Mike Mentzer many have sought a way to stimulate greater muscle growth with more efficient training methods. Trentine may have discovered the reason that some don't respond to High Intensity Training methods and details a training protocol that could allow you to train an hour a week and make the gains that you've always dreamed about. ::

http://www.podfeed.net/episode/Super+Human+Radio+Show+-++325+-++Fast+Gains+Using+High+Intensity+Super+Slow+Movements/1906923


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

essexboy said:


> Wow, that takes HIT to the next level.
> 
> Bet the hormonal responce would be massive.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What a cool radio program, that taught me something.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

essexboy said:


> I trained legs yesterday this way on the leg press, did a few warmup first.
> 
> The legs are damn sore today after one set to failure very slow tempo with only about 6 reps.
> 
> ...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hackskii said:


> youll notice Scott how they dont count reps, only time under tension.The short breaths, is a godsend when it starts to get tough!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

essexboy said:


> I noticed that too, I noticed that the fast breathing allowed me to do a couple of more reps.
> 
> For how little I did my legs are kind of bombed.
> 
> I do like though and probably will give that a shot again next workout.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My hit routine is as follows(reps are in the 4to6 range and all sets to failure,

Day1

Chest=bench press,6 sets

Day2

Back=deadlift 3 sets,dumbell rows 2 sets each arm

Day3 rest

Day4

shoulders=military press 6 sets

Day5

Biceps=barbell curls 4sets,hammer curls 2 sets each arm

Day 6 rest

Day 7 triceps=close grip bench press 6 sets

Day 8 legs=squats 6 sets

Day 9 rest.

Lots of rest for assister muscles between workouts:thumbup1:


----------

